# custom transfer question



## GimmeeTees (Mar 24, 2010)

Greetings one and all, my name is Asif and we have a store in Somerville NJ called Gimmee Gimmee Tees. I hope you all like the name We make custom t shirts and also have a variety of stock prints as well. 

A customer of mine wants me to create a design for him that basically has two bands of colors streaking across the image with a white background. He also wants a few lines of text in gold running over the streaks of color. He wants this to be placed onto t shirts. My question is, what is the best way for me to go about this? Thanks you for your help.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

You are probably going to need a graphic artist to develop the design unless your customer can provide it.


----------



## GimmeeTees (Mar 24, 2010)

proworlded said:


> You are probably going to need a graphic artist to develop the design unless your customer can provide it.


If I am able to get a file made, how much would it be to create a custom transfer for 50 prints? The design has 4 colors. Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

GimmeeTees said:


> If I am able to get a file made, how much would it be to create a custom transfer for 50 prints? The design has 4 colors. Thanks.


You would need to contact the transfer companies directly (by email, their website, or phone) to get quotes. 

There's a list of several companies here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------

